# Record rear hub body convert to Shimano body



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

I have new black Record rear hub with freehub body part #FH-BO015.
As I see from Campagnolo PDFs that body is interchangable with HG 9/10 bodies part #WH-KX10 and #WH-KX890. The problem is those bodies for Shimano/SRAM cassettes are rated up to 10 speed only and I can't find information if there is an HG 11 speed body compatible with black Record rear hub with freehub body FH-BO015.

I suspect that part # FH-BO015X1 for HG 9/10/11 might work, but cant find confirmation on Campagnolo site.

Anyone knows?


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Campy info is not always easy to find. These guys say the p/n is FH-BO015X1. I tend to believe them.

Bikeman Campagnolo Freehub Body for Shimano/SRAM 9/10/11 Speed Cassettes OS Axle


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

bikerjulio said:


> Campy info is not always easy to find. These guys say the p/n is FH-BO015X1. I tend to believe them.
> 
> Bikeman Campagnolo Freehub Body for Shimano/SRAM 9/10/11 Speed Cassettes OS Axle


Meaning? FH-BO015X1 is interchangeable with FH-BO015?
What about other HG 9/10/11 bodies...FH-BU015X1 and FH-BUU015X1...are they interchangeable with FH-BO015?

All I can find confirmation for in Campa catalogs is compatibility of FH-BO015 with HG 9/10 WH-KX10 and WH-KX890.


I'm confused


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

> Meaning? FH-BO015X1 is interchangeable with FH-BO015?


Yes. Your original question answered.



> What about other HG 9/10/11 bodies...FH-BU015X1 and FH-BUU015X1...are they interchangeable with FH-BO015?


No. These bodies fit the lower level Campy hubs that come with with sealed bearings.


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

bikerjulio said:


> No. These bodies fit the lower level Campy hubs that come with with sealed bearings.


Actually that is not quite correct.

In 2015 Campagnolo spare parts catalogue Bora/Bullet Ultra 80, Shamal, Eurus, Zonda, Neutron Ultra and Hyperon are using Campy 11 body FH-BUU015 or HG 9/11 body FH-BUU015X1.

On the other hand, for example Bora Ultra/One 50/35 said to use Campy 9/11 FH-BUU015 or HG9/11 FH-BO015X1 in the same spare parts catalogue.

All of the above wheels are using cone type bearings.

Standard bearing Bullet 80/50 are using campy 11 body FH-BU015 and HG9/11 FH-BU015X1.

Scirocco H35/CX, Vento and Khamsin with cartridge bearings are using campy 11 body FH-BUU015 or HG 9/11 FH-BUU015X1....exactly the same as top of the line cone bearing wheels.

From all of this I can conclude that Campy 11 body FH-BUU015 can be replaced with HG 9/11 FH-BUU015X1 or FH-BO015X1 body.

There is no reference to compatibility of any HG 9/11 body with campy 11 body FH-BO015 in spare parts catalogues. I checked all of them from 2005 to 2015.

I guess I have to belive what you said and order FH-BO015X1, hope it wont cost me € 70 for nothing.


----------



## tka (Jun 11, 2014)

QBP shows FH-BO015X1 as fitting all Campag hubs that use the OS axle. Which means it should fit your Record hub.

You could also use a Campag cassette. It should work with Shimano or Sram 11 sp drivetrains.


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

tka said:


> You could also use a Campag cassette. It should work with Shimano or Sram 11 sp drivetrains.


I'm on campa 11 everything and have 4 sets of campagnolo wheels with campa cassettes. I want to convert one of them to shimano HG-11 so I can:
- use cheep shimano 11 sp cassetes
- have an option of more than 29 cogs in the rear for tough climbs.

I also have an older Chorus and Veloce rear hubs that i belive cant be converted to HG-11. I also have Powertap but want that one to stay on campa body.
Ill check if silver era chorus body has OS axle, if yes i prefer to convert that one rather than new blac record (my main wheels).


----------



## tka (Jun 11, 2014)

I sort of thought that's what your reasons would be, those are the same reasons I've thought of changing one of my rear wheels to an HG-11 compatible freehub.



smokva said:


> Ill check if silver era chorus body has OS axle, if yes i prefer to convert that one rather than new blac record (my main wheels).


More than likely if the Chorus body has an OS axle you will need a new axle to change the freehub. Campagnolo changed the design of the freehub body in 2007 to have a "tri-lobe" rather than a round hole. The axle was changed at the same time to match. The new axle works with both freehub styles but the old axle only works with the old round style. And all currently available freehubs are of the "tri-lobe" design. And a new OS axle cost almost as much as a new freehub!

View attachment 307770
View attachment 307771


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

Yes, you are right, my chorus rear hub is part #FH02-CH3210, and that model was produced up to 2006, has axle #FH-RE201 and freehub body #FH-CH215. There is no interchangeable HG-11 body for it without rebuilding it with new axle #FHBO01.

I also have Veloce hub #FH02-VL..., with freehub FH-MI215. That one can't be converted to HG-11 either, I guess.


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

Also I found information that FH-BUU015 is identical part as FH-BO015, just changed part number.
Also, HG-11 frehubs part # FH-BUU015X1 (steel) or # FH-BO015X1 (alloy with PEO coating) are compatible and can both be used on any rear hub with new type OS axle.


----------

